# Taxidermist in Monroe County



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Any one out there have anyone that they liked and would recommend?


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

What are wanting to get mounted?Some Taxi's are better at birds/some are better at Big game and some are better at fish.It is hard to find one that is good at all species.I had Waynes Taxi do a Whitetail for me a few years back and was very happy with it and his turn around time.He is out of Roseville.And he warranties his work for life.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

more than likely it will be fish... I don't have anything yet, but I would like to know of a place before I get something...


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

There are a few guys out here on this site that do pretty good looking work on fish too from what I saw.But I dont think any of them are near you in Monroe?I am sure one or more of them will chime in on this.Goodluck getting that Trophy.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, I've seen some guys on here do nice work...just looking for someone who is more local I suppose...


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

first off look into any sponsors on this site and see what they have in the area..


Ray Schultz Taxidermy Studio
white tails only
734.439.8242

he has done 2 heads for me and is amazing...I have had my elk and a big deer dont by Legends Taxidermy (which they are amazing also) and his work is as good as theirs and you dont have to go up north...










one on the left is Legends and the one on the Right is Rays...they both look like they are still breathing


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks! It didn't even cross my mind to look at the sponsors.... I tried google searches but never could really find anything in the area.... nice deer by the way!!!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

polarbear78 said:


> Thanks! It didn't even cross my mind to look at the sponsors.... I tried google searches but never could really find anything in the area.... nice deer by the way!!!


thank you


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I am one of I believe three taxidermist that sponsor this site. Here is my website if you want to take a look. 

River's Edge Taxidermy


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

chris_kreiner said:


> I am one of I believe three taxidermist that sponsor this site. Here is my website if you want to take a look.
> 
> River's Edge Taxidermy


do you do euro (skull ) mounts? btw, your stuff is fantastic, i love your noses...

Mike


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

definatly consider one of the top notch sponsers who make this site possible. click on the banner at the bottom of this post to go to my page. thank you.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the links guys. Looks like some darn good work to me.

Larry- I couldn't find prices on your FB page anywhere...just curious what they are...


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

mikieday said:


> do you do euro (skull ) mounts? btw, your stuff is fantastic, i love your noses...
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!! Yes I do euro mounts also. Here is one from the 2010 season. If you have a facebook account, here is a link to my fan page with more recent photos then what my web site has. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/f...68#!/pages/Rivers-Edge-Taxidermy/329098552968


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

polarbear78 said:


> Thanks for the links guys. Looks like some darn good work to me.
> 
> Larry- I couldn't find prices on your FB page anywhere...just curious what they are...


pm sent


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

looks good Chris !!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

fish patroll said:


> looks good Chris !!!


Thanks Larry!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have used three different taxi`s and the one I use now is extremely talented and several family and friends as well as I are very pleased with him. He is also a very good guy. He is in Hudson,Mi. and his name is Raynard Moll of Molls Taxidermy #517-403-1730 or [email protected]. If you call him he will send you a price list. I have known him three years now and because of the quality of his work would not go anywhere else. Best of all he only charges $325 for a whitetail shoulder mount. He only uses top quality materials and is very picky about his work. My last taxi charged $450 and was not half as talented and work does not compare. You can really tell the difference between my mounts. I am in no way related or friends with Raynard just one of many very happy customers. When I went to pick up my last mount he had a full black bear mount, a giant elk and a monster whitetail waiting to be picked up. I am glad I had the pleasure of seeing these mounts because they were incredible. My dad and I could not believe it. He has people from other states send him work as well. Overall great guy and awesome work.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Not to put anybody down but the work I have seen Jack Mathews do is better than anything I have seen on this site. He is located just south of Monroe. His number is 734 - 242 - 2930. Just drop by and look at his work and you will see what I am talking about. You will be very impressed !


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

bear50 said:


> Not to put anybody down but the work I have seen Jack Mathews do is better than anything I have seen on this site. He is located just south of Monroe. His number is 734 - 242 - 2930. Just drop by and look at his work and you will see what I am talking about. You will be very impressed !


Jack has mounted probably 30 deer, several caribou, elk and a couple life size bears for my hunting group over the last 20 years. He does good work for a fair price. He is completing a whitetail pedestal mount for me right now that has turned out really well. His only down side IMO is that it takes him a year minimum to turn mounts around.

I'm not much of a fish guy, but he has several fish in his shop regularly. Stop by and take a look.


----------

